# 4 Must-Haves for Cannabis Cultivators



## burnin1 (Aug 28, 2018)

I found this article in High Times to be interesting and thought I would share it.

https://hightimes.com/products/hot-pot-products-must-haves-cannabis-cultivators/

You can certainly get these kind of items cheaper from Amazon.  They are recommending the most high end products it looks like.

That  trimmer  beats the hell out of the one I got from Amazon for 12 dollars though.  lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2018)

LOL--I wouldn't call any one of these a "must have".  More like expensive toys.  The light may be nice, but few can afford a $2500 light that covers a 4 x 4 space.  The clippers may be nice, but I'll take keep my $8 Fiskars clippers.  Hate clippers with broad blades.  I think the ikeyp is for small items, not quantities of pot.  Maybe the app is useful, but it is $100 (insert shocked emoji here)


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2018)

I have had my expensive rose shears for 40 years. A nice old rosarian lady gave them to me and told me to take care of them. We did and got another pair along the way.  I bet those scissors are nice...  I like the fiskars too thg.


----------



## Serena420 (Sep 6, 2018)

ya, I'd like to switch to leds since the MH cost too much of the electricity, but US$2500 for one light that I never heard????, ooh man, that's too crazy!!!! I'd like to suggest Mars Hydro, Heard many people use this light and get good result, the most important thing is, their light is not that expensive!!!! around US$500 for one light that can also cover 4x4 space!!!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I went cheap on my first LED to try it out.  
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY27Q9H/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

